# Textures



## BlondeAverageReader (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## TuesdayEve (Jul 7, 2018)

The holes on the tree bark are large, don’t think I’ve 
seen holes that big.
The top black and white of the leaves is cool too.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Jul 8, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> The holes on the tree bark are large, don’t think I’ve
> seen holes that big.
> The top black and white of the leaves is cool too.



The two holes in the tree stump are made by Stag Beetle larvae chomping their way through the rotting wood, they take 5-6 years before emerging as 2”-3” beetles.
We wanted to get rid of the stump but as l started to hack away at the rotting wood l found it full of holes with orange faces looking at me. So now nature will take its course, as these beetles are becoming rare.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Jul 8, 2018)

*Total lack of texture*

Spooky shadow of seated lady in old fashioned poke bonnet?
Spotted by justrob on the kitchen blind.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jul 8, 2018)

I see her, yea, she is kinda creepy.
Thank you for saving the little beetles.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jul 8, 2018)

Interesting - I see a cat, pointing to the right but craning her neck to look upwards. :cat:


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jul 8, 2018)

Oh yea I see it too... almost sphinx looking.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Jul 8, 2018)

Yes, l can see the cat too. It was the shadow on the kitchen blind from a slug eating pitcher plant, now that is creepy!


----------



## JustRob (Jul 8, 2018)

BlondeAverageReader said:


> Spooky shadow of seated lady in old fashioned poke bonnet?
> Spotted by justrob on the kitchen blind.



Yes, if anyone has missed me I'm still here hanging around in the shadow of my far more charismatic angel and recovering from handling the logistics of our recent holiday in Ireland. I don't recollect logistics being an academic subject when I was at school though, so I've just had to wing it. Nowadays you can apparently even get them delivered right to your door, so times must have changed. Actually we had enough trouble getting a taxi to the airport delivered to ours, but that's another story.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jul 8, 2018)

Hello rob, 
Nice shot. I have not seen you around much lately but
I am not one to travel to the far corners of the forum.
Welcome back.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## TuesdayEve (Jul 10, 2018)

Enlarged it’s really beautiful. It’s looks like a perfect
 feather. I like the droplet hanging off the side.
Is that a pigeon (rock dove)feather?


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Jul 11, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> Enlarged it’s really beautiful. It’s looks like a perfect
> feather. I like the droplet hanging off the side.
> Is that a pigeon (rock dove)feather?



Yes it is indeed a pigeon feathers underside, but not your common rock dove, we have a flock of abandoned posh racing
pigeons who call the local rooves home. Sadly the old chap who owned them could no longer care for them and some idiot chucked them out to fend for themselves. So my neighbour and l dole out bird seed!! from all the displays and cooing l guess we will need a bigger sack soon. 30 odd and counting!


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Apr 27, 2019)




----------

